# Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?



## Zerdan (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo, ich möchte gerne Barsche zubereiten, weiß aber nicht, was da am meisten zu empfehlen ist... vielleicht kann mir der eine oder andere ja sein Lieblings-Geheimrezept verraten  vielen lieben Dank!!

LG Ich#h


----------



## Franky (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*

Am liebsten, wie ich fast jeden Fisch am liebsten esse... Als Filet gebraten bzw. gebacken. Entweder nur mehliert oder richtig paniert. Als Panierung nehme ich auch gerne einen fifftyfiffty Mix aus Paniermehl und zerkrümelten Cornflakes (ungesüßt).
Gewürzt nur mit Pfeffer und Salz, eine kleine Ecke einer Zitrone darf - muss aber nicht sein.
Dazu: Kartoffelsalat...


----------



## zanderzone (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*

Salz, Pfeffer, Zitrone und evtl. mehlieren! Merhr braucht ein frischer Fisch nicht!


----------



## Franky (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Salz, Pfeffer, Zitrone und evtl. mehlieren! Merhr braucht ein frischer Fisch nicht!



Richtisch... 
Und so kann es dann aussehen....
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4376548#post4376548


----------



## WK1956 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*

Barsche filetieren
Die Filets in Butter bei sanfter Hitze goldbraun braten, dann Pfeffern und salzen.
Guten Appetit


----------



## Zerdan (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*

oki  das klingt ja einfach  danke  als Beilage... was gibt es da denn für Vorlieben?


----------



## Polarfuchs (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*

Noch mehr Barsch 

Quatsch: Je nach Vorliebe: Kartoffelsalat wurde ja schon genannt, Reis, Gnocchi, Nudeln- was Dir schmeckt!!


----------



## WK1956 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*



Zerdan schrieb:


> oki  das klingt ja einfach  danke  als Beilage... was gibt es da denn für Vorlieben?


da brauch ich nur ein Stück Brot, zum Auftunken der Butter ;-)


----------



## MrFloppy (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*

Ja und beim mehlieren beachten: nicht das olle 405er, sondern den Wiener Griesler, das wird noch knuspriger!

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Polarfuchs (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*

Aaaaah, datt wußt ich och noch nett!!! Dangööö


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*

Sind die Barsche nicht all zu groß, lohnt sich das Filetieren oft nicht. Dann einfach häuten und wie bereits gesagt, salzen und mehlieren, dann ab inne Pfanne. Wohl bekomms...


----------



## Holz Hecht (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Barsche filetieren
> Die Filets in Butter bei sanfter Hitze goldbraun braten, dann Pfeffern und salzen.
> Guten Appetit



Genau so siehts aus, allerdings empfehle ich, VOR dem Braten zu Würzen (auf keinen Fall zu viel!!!!) und den Fisch zuerst auf der Hautseite zu Braten und wenn sich das Filet langsam wölbt, umdrehen und ganz kurz auf der anderen Seite Braten.

Als Beilage Salzkartoffeln mit Karottengemüse, oder einfach nur ein Butterbrot und die Butter vom Fliet schmelzen lassen, wirklich köstlich


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Ja und beim mehlieren beachten: *nicht das olle 405er, sondern den Wiener Griesler*, das wird noch knuspriger!


Will ja jetzt nicht klug********n, aber das Wiener Griesler ist auch 405er nur in nem anderen Ausmahlungsgrad. Weiß aber trotzdem was du meinst.


----------



## eiswerner (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*

Hallo,
ich habe mir letzte Woche die Barschfilets kurz in Kreuterbutter gebraten und dazu frisches Baquett, ein Gedicht -  oder in Butter mit Mandelplättchen gebraten.

Gruß Werner


----------



## racoon (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*

Aus dem Forum einer Angelzeitschrift habe ich ein Rezept, was inzwischen mein absoluter Favorit ist. Barschfilet mit einem Salat. Da Links in andere Foren bestimmt nicht erlaubt sind, google doch mal nach 'Barschfilet einfach und lecker' , dann solltest Du es finden.


----------



## ronram (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*

Leckere Barschfilets, in Butter gebraten, ein wenig Salz und Pfeffer...Herrlich 

Aber auch Barschfrikadellen schmecken gut. Man benötigt nur genug Barsch. ;-)


----------



## ronram (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*







Barschburger
Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## florianparske (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*


Barsch filetieren
gräten komplett rausschneiden
Filets in Stücke schneiden (bei kleinen Barschen nicht nötig)
Mit Salz, Pfeffer, Zwiebeln und Speck in der Pfanne braten...
Beilagen dazu nach Belieben...


Alternative: geräucherter Barsch schmeckt auch sehr gut!


----------



## schlotterschätt (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*

Die drei großen "*B*" !*  B*arschfilet, *B*utterstulle,* B*ier ! :m





|wavey:


----------



## Promachos (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Die drei großen "*B*" !* B*arschfilet, *B*utterstulle,* B*ier ! :m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Genial#6. So sieht savoir vivre aus!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Promachos (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*

Hallo nochmal!

Wer nicht filetieren will/kann: Barsche kann man wunderbar und ohne großen Aufwand grillen. Einfach nur ausnehmen, Bauchhöhle gut ausspülen und trocken tupfen, dann z.B. Olivenöl, einen Zweig Rosmarin, einen Spritzer Weißwein oder...oder... rein und ab auf den Grill, pro Seite circa 5-10 Minuten (je nach Größe). Man kann den Barsch danach regelrecht "aufbrechen" und das Fleisch fällt fast von selbst von den Gräten.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## donak (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*

Ich stimme Promachos da voll zu, so mache ich das im Urlaub auch, man  braucht sie nicht schuppen, einfach auf den Grill, durch die Schuppen  wird das Fleisch schön geschützt und man kann sie dann wie Promachos  sagt einfach "aufbrechen".

Einfach und lecker. Wobei das Burgerbild und das Bild vom Schlotterschätt auch genial sind. Jetzt habe ich hunger, verdammt...


----------



## Zerdan (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*

Ahh oki  danke euch allen vielmals!!! ichwerde mal sehen was ich als erstes ausprobiere und wenn es gut wird lassse ich es euch zukommen


----------



## Zerdan (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*

Ich hab mal noch eine Frage  Ihr habt ja geschrieben, man kann den mit Schuppen grillen, dann bricht man ihn auf und isst das "Fleisch" raus? oder wie macht man das?  und kann man das nicht auch in der Pfanne machen rein theoretisch? vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## FishingReen (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*

Du kannst die gegrillte Haut einfach vom Fisch abziehen. Geht wunderbar. Geht auch in der Pfanne. Ich brat sie aber nur an und lass sie im Ofen fertiggarren. Ist kein großer Aufwand und schmeckt lecker. Sogar meiner Frau die kein Fan von Fisch ist. Dazu mache ich immer Kartoffelsalat. Aber da sind dir keine Grenzen gesetzt. Das schöne am Barsch ist auch, dass man viel probieren kann und es dann auf Zander und Hecht übertragen kann, da sie sich doch recht ähnlich sind. Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung und man macht nicht gleich nen großen Fisch "kaputt" wenn es nicht schmecken sollte, was aber selten der Fall ist. 

In diesem Sinne guten Appettit und Petri Heil


----------



## CaptainPike (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*



Zerdan schrieb:


> Ich hab mal noch eine Frage  Ihr habt ja geschrieben, man kann den mit Schuppen grillen, dann bricht man ihn auf und isst das "Fleisch" raus? oder wie macht man das?  und kann man das nicht auch in der Pfanne machen rein theoretisch? vielen Dank für eure Antworten!



Letztes mal war das vom Grill so zart das ich nicht nur die Haut so abziehen konnte, sondern auch das Filet in einem Stück ohne weitere Anstrengung von den Gräten runterkam. Filetieren mit der Gabel sozusagen. Der Barsch hat ja auch sehr vorteilhafte Gräten, das ist gar kein Problem #6


----------



## Zerdan (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten - aber wie?*

ah oki  vielen dank!


----------

